# Shooter Titel mir RPG Elementen gesucht! (SP/MP)



## LedouxX (1. Februar 2017)

Wunderschönen guten Abend,

wie ihr bereits dem Titel entnehmen könnt, suche ich momentan einfach ein neues Game zum daddeln! Interessieren würde mich ein Shooter mit RPG Elementen und Open World, Quests. The Division hängt mir leider zum Halse mittlerweile raus und war auch nicht mein erhoffter Titel.  

Habt ihr da evtl noch Empfehlungen, Vorschläge etc? 

Beste Grüße


----------



## claster17 (1. Februar 2017)

Die Fallout Reihe?


----------



## LedouxX (1. Februar 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Die Fallout Reihe?



Die habe ich bereits bzw jedes mal aufs neue aber mir gefällt das Setting einfach nicht und deswegen jeweils immer nur paar Stunden Spielzeit gehabt! Ansonsten wäre es ja ne gute Idee gewesen


----------



## TheOnLY (1. Februar 2017)

Spontan würden mir einfallen: Borderlands, Deus EX und Stalker


----------



## LedouxX (2. Februar 2017)

TheOnLY schrieb:


> Spontan würden mir einfallen: Borderlands, Deus EX und Stalker



Borderlands hab ich bereits alle durch und Deus Ex, ja man muss es halt einfach mögen! Da gibt es kein "zwischendrin" leider  

Spielt denn jemand DayZ , H1Z1 oder gar Ark und könnte mir zu diesen evtl was schreiben?


----------



## Cameopower (10. Februar 2017)

Ark habe ich gespielt, wie du es bei Deus Ex so schön schreibst, "man muss halt einfach mögen". 

Grafik und das Spielsystem ist echt sehr gelungen. Jedoch fehlt mir da der Motivator. Meine Kumpels und ich sind in einem Alter angekommen wo man einen Tag ausmachen muss, damit alle zusammen was zocken können.  Da haben wir das dann mal paar Tage gespielt. Einer meiner Kumpels spielt das auf einem Server schon sehr lange und ist dementsprechend ausgestattet. Was ich daraus mitnehmen konnte ist aber, dass man sich hochspielt und am Ende gehts darum wer die fettesten Viecher gezähmt hat. Es kann dann auch stressig werden. Ein Kollege aus seinem Clan hatte mir das mal per Voicechat erzählt, dass er und mein Kumpel sich in der Woche immer abwechseln um den Fuhrpark an Tieren am leben zu halten. Also Futter sammeln und auf die Futterstellen verteilen, sonst gehen die ein.  Bei vielen Viechern braucht man auch gute Hardware musste ich feststellen.

Das hochleveln erfolgt dadurch dass du einfach überlebst, Beeren sammeln aus dem Gras oder aus Büschen und Bäumen, Material wie Holz und Steine Sammeln und dann Werkzeuge bauen. Nach jedem Levelup kannst du mit, ich nenne es mal Skillpoints, auswählen was du lernen willst. Also ob du Waffen oder Kleidung bauen können willst. Du kannst auch Teile von Behausungen bauen können. Da musst du dann immer am Ball bleiben, um Steinhäuser bauen zu können musst du erst welche aus Holz bauen können usw.

Es ist grob wie Minecraft nur mit besserer Grafik und dass du keine Löcher buddeln kannst... 

Tiere zähmen ist auch ein komplexes System. Du musst die viecher mit nem Knüppel z.B. k.o. schlagen und dann mit Narkosemitteln (z.B. bestimmte Beeren) in einem Zustand halten, nebenbei müssen die auch noch richtiges Futter haben und du musst dabei bleiben, damit keine wilden Tiere dein benebeltes Tier auffressen. ^^

Guck dir am besten mal ein paar Let´s Plays an.


----------

